# How to Activate HDMI on GeForce 210



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I just changed monitors to one that supports HDMI input. I'd like to use that but can't get the GeForce to send out via that port. The monitor only shows "No Signal". The previous monitor used DVI and worked fine. I'm using VGA now btw.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does your new monitor have speakers you want to use?
DVI is the same quality digital signal as HDMI but without audio.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The new monitor does not have a DVI input.

Does the GeForce send audio via HDMI too? I assumed it was video only. But to answer your question, yes the monitor has speakers - it's actually a TV that I use for both.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your tv should have a pc input on the back which would be easier to use then the hdmi.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes the HDMI port sends both audio and video.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

emosun said:


> Your tv should have a pc input on the back which would be easier to use then the hdmi.


HDMI is as easy as it gets. That is one of its advertised features! Has sound and video built into 1 cord! How can it get any easier? if he used PC input he would have to configure it for that.. (exept PC input is usually VGA, and lower quality then HDMI, and DVI)

But for the origional poster: when the display is plugged in, go into the Nvidia control panel, and make sure it(hdmi) is actually turned on.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

michaelb15 said:


> HDMI is as easy as it gets. That is one of its advertised features! Has sound and video built into 1 cord! How can it get any easier? if he used PC input he would have to configure it for that.. (exept PC input is usually VGA, and lower quality then HDMI, and DVI)


HDMI is for devices that generally do not need to be properly configured , like game consoles or blu ray players. A proper computer monitor uses a more sophisticated connection to identify which monitor it's connected to so the resolution , refresh rate , and hz are optimized for the very small text so it can be read.

Also if you want to talk about configuration and ease of use. Then use the audio the computer already has rather then configuring the machine to use video card audio , and use a port on the tv marked "PC" for the "PC" you have connected to it.

Btw , unless you have interference from power cables , a vga/dvi have identical quality and are merely two different signal types.


----------

